# Got me a dog



## bilgerat (Aug 22, 2009)

adopted a wire haired terrier from the Hall co humane Soc today, I wasn't planing on getting one but I went up to the store and they had an adoption tent set up out in the parking lot with a bunch of dogs in kennels, well this good looking chick was walking this little terrier out in the grass next to where I had parked and well, 


I now own a dog
no luck with the hottie

I pick her{the dog}up on Monday because she wasn't fixed yet , someone had turned her in because they couldn't care for her any more, she is 8 or 9 months old and is a sweetheart, very friendly and full of energy.


----------



## thomas williams (Aug 22, 2009)

you'll be better of with the dog anyway. no fussing and alot cheaper! lol


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 22, 2009)

yep, i think your right, but the short term would have been fine with me!


----------



## hogdawg (Aug 24, 2009)

good for you for adopting!


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, if you'd picked the hottie up you would be the one gettin' fixed........


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 24, 2009)

regardless on not gettin the hottie, u just saved another dogs live by adoptin that terrier... 

By adopting that terrier, u opened up a space for another dog to be taken off death row.  YAY!

Oh and if it helps, chicks love cute doggies  I would know Lol I see a cute doggie, I got straight for it!!




CHICK MAGNET, right?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## Junior77 (Aug 24, 2009)

yea i want to see that hottie you keep talking about!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry , here she is, her name is Opal
she is a hottie, to other terriers!!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 26, 2009)

nice poodle


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 26, 2009)

At least when she is out side yelling, and you let her in, she'll be quiet. the hottie ??????


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Sep 27, 2009)

She's a good looking dog. Adopting is the way to go when the dog is just going to be a pet. I can understand why people spend big bucks on hunting dogs or show dogs etc. but if it's just a buddy to hang out w/ why not save a life too? Good job!


----------



## DOXIELADY (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats where my son got a dog at a few weeks ago, he is 8 or 9 months old very sweet smart and housetrained looks kind of like winn dixie,your dog is very cute and  it was nice of you to adopt a dog and save a life


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Oct 23, 2009)

well i just hope the hottie is better looking...... hahahaha.....

nice way to go...

the first dog I had in yrs was one my wife got me from this little hole in the wall joint.. came to find out it was a puppy mill and it got shut down.. soon after I told the guy the lived behind me about where I got it from... him being a hunter and a K-9 guy for the city he went to take a look... hmmmmm and then it got shut down...

anyway Shebly is missed each day.. we found out that she doesnt like to fly and after flying for 14hrs to Hawaii it took about a month for her to trust me again... so insted of making her go through that again I found a really good home for her.. I guess she is doing well.. 
Back to Topic...

Nice dog,, and where is the pic of the hottie?????


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 25, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> nice poodle



them boykins have quite a resemblance to a poodle


----------

